# intros, anyone?



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

there was an old intro topic, but i thought i'd start a new one. anyone cares to introduce their human selves?

my name is Kristina. i'm Russian, will be 28 in September, a grad student in philosophy, and freelance translator. my favorite color is blue, although i like all pastels. i love the ocean, although i've never been lucky enough to live next to one.

oh, and the best thing i've seen this year (or ever) is Fantastic Mr Fox!


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, well since I am new here I will intrudes my self. My name is Megan I just turned 25 in June, I live in Columbus Ohio, but am from Denver Colorado. My favorite color is green and I am a complete book aholick. I am a massage therapists, and dog trainer. One of my odd hobbies that I like to do is make chain mail armor and teach it at several different festivals thru out the year. And well I am dyslexic so my spelling is not the best, but spell-check is my friend


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm Lauren, but a lot of people call me Beanie (it's a long story that originates from my mom almost overdosing on jellybeans when she was pregnant with me :lol: ). I live in North Carolina, just finished up my Biochemistry degree at UNC and am about to start at Duke University for my PhD in Cell Biology or Pharmacology (I'll decide after my first year). I work in a lab right now, and so coming home to have hedgehog play time is always nice  I love public service, and I love mentoring student groups. That's just about it


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm fairly new, so I might as well  My name's Jillian, I'm 19, and going into my second year of university. I really want to major in English because I love to write, but the school I'm at right now doesn't have the greatest program and I'm trying to convince myself to pick something a bit more "practical" anyway. I live with my boyfriend, 2 cats, and Pepper in a cute little apartment in the artsy part of town. I make zines.  I like to garden, I love music, and my pets are like my kids, haha. I'm a cashier at a great grocery store but, well, it's still a grocery store so it's not exactly the highlight of my life. I love to travel, I took a year off after high school to go to Europe. That's me in a nutshell.


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

My real name is Jamy and I'm a girl
I'm from the Netherlands (for noops: that's in the North of Europe) and have also lived in Romania for 5 months to do an internship, Romania is my favorite country next to Armenia
I'm 22 years old
I study communication but have summerbreak right now
I also work, at a music school
I love music, travelling, cooking and animals
My favorite animal all times must be the pterinochilus murinus, which is a tarantula
I have a hedgehog for one week now, and his name is Igor
My favorite colour is black 
I'm only 1.58 metres, have black hair, brown eyes and always look like i'm pissed off, while in stead this is just my natural facial expression


----------



## Data (Apr 8, 2010)

Aww, venus, you're my size! 

I'm fairly new and have always been extremely interested in hedgehogs, ever since my first (back when I was about 7 or so).

My name is Mandy, I'm 23, turning 24 this month. I'm 5ft. nothing and weigh less than 100 lbs. Suffice it to say; I'm tiny.

I currently have 2 sugar gliders, they're like my children. A leucistic (black-eyed white); Glacier, and a standard gray; Hailey.

My favorite colors are blue and pink.
I love palm trees.
My favorite flowers are stargazer lilies and hibiscus.
I love sushi and Italian food.
I play a lot of video games and watch a lot of anime.
I'm currently learning how to speak Japanese with my boyfriend.
I'm a receptionist at an Architecture firm that has offices all over the US, Canada and a few elsewhere (India and China, namely).

Arigato gozaimasu. :]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here is another thread on this subject
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=88&start=0


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

This is a cute thread

My name is Eryka and I am going into my third year of college, studying communications with a global studies emphasis. I have a theatre minor, and up until last school year I thought I wanted theatre to be my career...How wrong I was! Anyway, leftover from that I still work in a theatre in the city as a stagehand, but I want to find other work in the fall. I would like to work in a zoo or a museum. I also love to read and write and travel. I've been to big cities all over the world, but my beloved perfect city is San Francisco  
I have one hedgehog (Phinneus!), two betta fish, and I am a partial caretaker of my boyfriends cat. At my parents house I left behind two guinea pigs and two cats. My mother rescues geriatric dachshunds; she currently has four.
I love eating rice pudding, which I am doing right now, mmmmmmm.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i am a runt myself. i weigh 60lb.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Good idea for a thread. 

My name is Jennifer. I'm 21 and just earned my BA in English and Women's Studies. I will be returning to school in the fall to go for my Master's. I live just outside of Albany, NY, with two hedgehogs, my girlfriend, and (soon) a bunny.  I got my first hedgehog, Annabelle, from a breeder last summer. Back in April, I adopted Lily, my second hedgie, after reading about her on Craigslist. Her former owner wasn't prepared to have a hedgehog in her home, but I was glad to have another.  

What else... I'm a runner. I average about 3-4 miles a day, and I also love lifting weights and working out in general. I work part-time at a dry cleaner's (fail) and am VERY stubborn and independent. Animals are my life; I hate kids and can't stand most people. I look forward to surrounding myself with critters for the rest of my life.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Free2Dream said:


> Good idea for a thread.
> 
> My name is Jennifer. I'm 21 and just earned my BA in English and Women's Studies. I will be returning to school in the fall to go for my Master's. I live just outside of Albany, NY, with two hedgehogs, my girlfriend, and (soon) a bunny.  I got my first hedgehog, Annabelle, from a breeder last summer. Back in April, I adopted Lily, my second hedgie, after reading about her on Craigslist. Her former owner wasn't prepared to have a hedgehog in her home, but I was glad to have another.
> 
> What else... I'm a runner. I average about 3-4 miles a day, and I also love lifting weights and working out in general. I work part-time at a dry cleaner's (fail) and am VERY stubborn and independent. Animals are my life; I hate kids and can't stand most people. I look forward to surrounding myself with critters for the rest of my life.


be sure to post pics of your bunny. 

yeah, my opinion of most people is low. my best friend calls it "the old bachelor's attitude"...


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

I like this thred as well it lets me get to know people, and we seam to have more than just hedgehogs.  I am verry small as well, only 5 ft evan with socks and shoes on lol. I am also not to fond of the male sex at the moment, I am just getting out of an abouse marage. But I am glad now, I have no one to tell me no when I want to get another animal lol and I forsee manny manny animals in my futcher, first is going to be a finic fox


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

My name is Kelly and I'm 19 years old (going on 20 come November) :roll: 
I'm 5'3", fair skin, dark blue eyes, natural light blonde hair (which is dyed dark brown right now and for quite some time. LOVE it.). 
I have 3 dogs, 2 hampsters, tons of fish, and of course Quilly my hedgie!  
I've been to 10 different countries in the past 2 years:
-England
-Ireland
-Wales
-France
-Austria
-Hungary
-Poland
-Germany
-Czech Republic
-Slovakia

Traveling is my biggest hobby...lol if you can't tell.  

eh...yeah!


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

EryBee said:


> This is a cute thread
> studying communications
> I love eating rice pudding, which I am doing right now, mmmmmmm.


We look a like! Same study and same favorite treat!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Data said:


> Aww, venus, you're my size!
> 
> I'm fairly new and have always been extremely interested in hedgehogs, ever since my first (back when I was about 7 or so).
> 
> My name is Mandy, I'm 23, turning 24 this month. I'm 5ft. nothing and weigh less than 100 lbs. Suffice it to say; I'm tiny.


I'm glad I'm not the only small person around here- though I do have an inch and ten pounds on you.  Yay for being compact!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

EryBee said:


> My mother rescues geriatric dachshunds; she currently has four.
> .


Aww, my mother has a geriatric dachshund, they're so funny. I think it's great that your mother does that.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> My name is Kelly and I'm 19 years old (going on 20 come November) :roll:


Ohhh, when's your birthday? I turn 20 on the 14th of November.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, my REAL name is Shin Hye, but seeing as a lot of people seem to have trouble pronouncing my name, I've resorted to calling myself Shae 

I'm originally from South Korea, but I'm here in Canada as a foreign exchange student... and although I am Korean by blood, and by passport, I actually spent most of my life in China, due to my dad's work. I moved here 4 years ago when my sister got accepted into a university here, and I'm studying to get into the same university as well 

My interests include reading, animals (of course ^-^ I volunteer at a cat shelter, and I have a cat, a hedgehog, and a betta at the moment), and music. I also have encyclpedic knowledge of Futurama, Invader Zim and Pokemon  I am currently in love with a dead poet, John Keats :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

> We look a like! Same study and same favorite treat!





> Aww, my mother has a geriatric dachshund, they're so funny. I think it's great that your mother does that.


 It's cool to find out all of the similarities. Normally we would never have known.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I also have encyclpedic knowledge of Futurama, Invader Zim and Pokemon


I love you, marry me please.

-cough- Yeah...I'm Sela, nineteen. Twenty in February next year. I'm in game design at an online college, and an animal nut. Like Jennifer, I despise kids (babies especially, I have problems with noise, very sound-sensitive, and everyone knows babies do almost nothing but scream) and am not a fan of people in general. I like individuals, not the human race as a whole. There are times when I think I'd have been better off if I had been born an animal, since I identify with them better than I do with humans.

I love to rescue animals; a number of my cats were strays, one of them is, in fact, still quite feral, despite the fact that she has been with us for at least five years. (Probably more, I honestly don't remember at this point.) I have also rescued feeder goldfish, although only one of them lasted particularly long. As most of you know, my first hedgehog, Quillamina, was also rescued, and is now the biggest baby in the world. In the future, I intend to have a pet skunk, since I have fallen in love with the little buggers and think they're wonderful.

Due to my many mental health issues, I will likely live with my parents for most of my life. Most of my family is bipolar, and I myself have some form of depression, although I am not sure which at this point in time. I also suffer from Tourette Syndrome, Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder, Attention-Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder, panic disorder, and Asperger Syndrome, which, for those of you who don't know, is on the higher-functioning end of the Autism spectrum. To cope with my panic disorder, I have made a service animal out of Quillamina, and in the future will have a service dog. With any luck, I will be able to train my Shetland Sheepdog, Simon, to do the job of a panic dog.

Like Shae, I enjoy Pokémon very much, and hope to work for Game Freak someday. I find the game mechanics absolutely fascinating, and am very excited for the next instalments, Black and White. I have also had a love affair going on with the Legend of Zelda since I was eight, starting with the classic Ocarina of Time. Video games in general are a favourite pastime of mine, although I do look down on the sorry excuses for games that most companies are pumping out at an alarming rate these days. I'm a bit of an elitist snob that way.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sela said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > I also have encyclpedic knowledge of Futurama, Invader Zim and Pokemon
> ...


i know a few people with Asperger's.

me, i'm in a wheelchair: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 584858.jpg

i actually like babies. i thought i didn't, mostly 'cause kids always made fun of me in my salad days, but then i noticed that small kids actually like me and often try to impress me with something.


----------



## Faifai (Jun 10, 2010)

Herro, I am 24 years old this year (dang December birthdays!) and I am a 5'7", 125lb Taiwanese-Canadian girl who's grown up and lived in one city only, though I -have- traveled out of the country many times. And I'm a crazy jack-of-all-trades. This is all you need to know if you don't want to read a stupidly long post 8D

I have taken courses in many-ologies and fine arts, before going and getting my Airport Check-in Agent certificate. I've got Professional Bookkeeping left to finish. I've been learning piano for almost 20 years too. I'm currently teaching piano and working a relaxed desk/warehouse job at the same time.

I'm mostly an artist and a gamer; I draw comics mainly, although I want to do things like make Flash animations, sculpt figurines, and craft fun little things to sell. I also make my own costumes for wearing at the annual anime/Japanese-culture convention in my town - which I also work at as staff. I play PC games mostly, and I like puzzle, RPG, FPS, and artsy games (Katamari, anyone?) though I don't have the patience for a large-scale RPG like Final Fantasy anymore. Between my roommate and I, we have 3 handhelds and about 8 consoles, 4 of which are currently hooked up to his TV. I don't watch a whole lot of anime but lately I've been leisurely watching series I have interest in. I'm buying very few Japanese comics now, because I have way too many now. Like 450 of them.

I have encyclopedic knowledge of kitchen knives and swords/pocket knives and stuff related to those two due to my previous job. If you want advice on them, feel free to ask me! I'll show you how wonderful it is to prepare food with a good knife. Of course, to go with that I have my own assortment of kitchen and recreational blades. I am also interested in guns and want to own a bolt-action rifle some day. Been procrastinating on sending in my license application ;o I also have encyclopedic knowledge of random might-help-you-but-mostly-useless facts. I will sometimes spout these random facts like a trivia section on the back of a cereal box. Personality-wise, I'm very easy-going and get along with almost everyone. I can also be a bit of a jerk because it's fun (some of you may know the term as 'trolling') but I'll try to not do that here ;D

I also like swimming, reading, listening to and creating stories, and long walks on the beach.



LarryT said:


> Here is another thread on this subject
> viewtopic.php?f=18&t=88&start=0


D:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sela said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > Like Shae, I enjoy Pokémon very much, and hope to work for Game Freak someday. I find the game mechanics absolutely fascinating, and am very excited for the next instalments, Black and White. I have also had a love affair going on with the Legend of Zelda since I was eight, starting with the classic Ocarina of Time. Video games in general are a favourite pastime of mine, although I do look down on the sorry excuses for games that most companies are pumping out at an alarming rate these days. I'm a bit of an elitist snob that way.
> ...


That's so cool


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Pokemon ftw
> I don't know how about the black/white though :/ have you seen the different types of pokemon they came up with for the versions?


/derail

Yeah, I've seen them, and I really like some of them. I won't judge until I get the game, though, and besides, the ones I don't like tend to grow on me.

>> Anyweh, let's take this to PMs if we're going to continue talking about it, don't want to derail the topic.

/rerail


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> jdlover90 said:
> 
> 
> > My name is Kelly and I'm 19 years old (going on 20 come November) :roll:
> ...


My birthday is November 26th! Then I turn 20! haha yay for November babies


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

This is very interesting!

Hi, I'm Autumn Ouellette and I'm 19 ( I will be 20 in January). I am 5'3 with brown hair and green/grayish eyes. I am in my second year of college and I am working on a degree in Secondary Education; Majoring in English and minoring in Spanish and writing. I have a drive to change the world and I'm hoping to do that through educating people. 

My passion is animals. I have grown up with them my whole life; I have had dogs, hamsters, guinea pigs, hermit crabs, rabbits, guinea pigs, turtles, and of course hedgehogs. I am a very opinionated person and strongly feel that many people do not respect or understand the value of animal intelligence and the way they communicate, which leads to my job: I am a pet trainer; mainly dogs but I have worked with rats and cats also.

I spend the majority of my free time with my animals( my babies) which currently consists of my yorkshire terrier, Lily, my beagle cooper, and my hedgehogs Little Foot and Gizmo. I also have a very loving boyfriend who supports my drive to save and speak for those who need it rather it be people or animals.

My favorite color is green; I love iced tea and tropical smoothie and I could probably eat breadsticks from Little Ceasars everyday. I love to talk as you can see, so if you would like to know more feel free to search me or Little Foot on facebook or just message me on here!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Littlefootsmama said:


> This is very interesting!
> 
> Hi, I'm Autumn Ouellette and I'm 19 ( I will be 20 in January). I am 5'3 with brown hair and green/grayish eyes. I am in my second year of college and I am working on a degree in Secondary Education; Majoring in English and minoring in Spanish and writing. I have a drive to change the world and I'm hoping to do that through educating people.
> 
> ...


i look forward to meeting you in Milwaukee!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I do too!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

> i know a few people with Asperger's.


I have it- though milder than my brothers'- and I think it accounts for a lot of my unhappiness at work and my happiness with small groups of close friends and my critters. They don,t get upset when I have miscommunication problems. Ironic that I'm a communications major


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

EryBee said:


> > i know a few people with Asperger's.
> 
> 
> I have it- though milder than my brothers'- and I think it accounts for a lot of my unhappiness at work and my happiness with small groups of close friends and my critters. They don,t get upset when I have miscommunication problems. Ironic that I'm a communications major


That IS ironic! Kinda made me giggle a little. <3 Is okay, EryBee, we sticks together.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmm.. i see there are a few threads about intros... this one has been more active recently though.. so here goes: 

My name is Kenzi. I'm 21 years old, and live in SE Minnesota. I went to college for 3 semesters, before realizing that I don't know what I want to do in life, so instead of taking more classes that I might not need, I decided to take a break altogether to refocus and decide what I want to do. That being said, I work full time as a childcare provider in the Public Schools for a before and after school program. I enjoy my job, as it is extremely rewarding. I am a special needs assistant, and have experience with a large variety of special needs, including Autism, Aspergers, Downs, EBD, OCD and severe ADHD (just to name a few). I find extreme satisfactory in observing children mature and grow. I've been in my position for 4 years now. Other professional interests include Nursing, Sonography, Education, and of course Animal Services!

If I won the lottery, and I had all the money I would need to live comfortably, I would purchase land, and make an animal rescue. I would want to be primarily foster based, but have space for emergencies. I would want space for a boutique, and a grooming salon as well as boarding and a doggy day care. That is my ultimate dream job! (But I know it takes lots of funds, and doesn't pay well/at all). I would want to educate the public about responsible ownership, and provide free/low cost training classes and seminars. I also would want space for low cost veterinary exams and a spay/neuter clinic. 

I have a Maltese, she is my pride and joy. I love that my job enables me to be home most of the day, nights and weekends. I have so much time to devote to my pets. 

In the past, I have owned an Australian Shepherd, Rats, Gerbils, Turtles, Hamsters, Fish, Hermit Crabs, and Chinchillas.

I am very much an artist, (but with better time management than most). I love any medium that enables me to be creative; I enjoy any game that involves strategy. And I absolutely love to play the guitar.


----------

